# How to remove layout dye



## dnp101677 (Feb 27, 2011)

I can't remember the name, but I think there's an alcohol that works. What do other people use to remove blue layout dye?

Thanks.


----------



## John Rudd (Feb 27, 2011)

Acetone/cellulose thinners/nail varnish remover/wirewool

Failing that an oxy/acetylene torch.... .. (oops thats a rather silly suggestion...)


----------



## itowbig (Feb 27, 2011)

the wife's finger nail polish remover (ps dont tell her) or go buy your own bottle.
but this stuff works fast. i think wd40 will remove it to not sure


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 27, 2011)

I think just about any solvent with the help of some scotch brite will take it off. Like others said acetone will probably wok the fastest a. Dykem does make commercial remover as well. 
Tin


----------



## mklotz (Feb 27, 2011)

Carburetor cleaner in a spray can will remove Dykem and almost any kind of grease - great prep for soldering.


----------



## kd7fhg (Feb 27, 2011)

I like to use brake parts cleaner, it also act like a de-greaser.
Rex


----------



## nfk (Feb 27, 2011)

Any automotive paint solvent will do (Thinner is what i use), and it`s cheap!
I use it before applying the dye (degrease) and to clean up when done.

Norberto


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a small can of lacquer thinner on hand for prepping parts to be Loctited. I moisten a few square inches of paper towel and wipe off the layout fluid. works as good as anything else I've tried. Immediately afterward, the towel goes In a tin coffee can and out to the garage to ovoid offending "Honey" with the odor.

She prefers the smell of roses...lacquer thinner works for me. ;D

-MB


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 27, 2011)

I keep a couple of gallons of Dupont 3608S Thinner on hand for my model airplane finishing. It is an Automotive Acrilic laquer thinner. It als eats DyKem like nothing I have ever seen. One draw back is the smell, can you say POTENT.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## Mainer (Feb 27, 2011)

I use denatured alcohol, a.k.a. shellac thinner. (Presumably 190-proof grain alcohol would also work...)


----------



## hitnmiss49 (Feb 28, 2011)

I use Acetone to remove it. It works fast. I buy it in a gallon can at our local Ace Hardware Store. Just put a small amount on a paper towel and it wipes right off.
Lonnie


----------



## slkride (Mar 14, 2011)

I use the cheapest gas line deicer I can find on sale, been use it for years works quick and clean

   slkride


----------



## rake60 (Mar 18, 2011)

I use _*This Stuff*_.

It's cheap and made for the application.
It's also good for making up that last few $$$ needed to qualify for the free shipping from Enco. 

Rick


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 18, 2011)

Laquer thinner from the auto paint supply store. Removes layout dye instantly, and is relatively inexpensive. Can be purchased by the quart or gallon. Not the top line thinner either, just the kind used to wash out spray guns after a paint job.


----------



## Groomengineering (Mar 19, 2011)

Scribe a few critical layout lines, I find it makes the dye wipe right off. oh: For the rest I use acetone or a quick swipe on some fine sandpaper.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 19, 2011)

MSC also sells the real stuff by the quart and gallon a quart is about the same price as a 16 oz aerosol can that contains 12 oz of remover and 4 oz of propellant. Dykem quart
Tin


----------



## kwoodhands (Mar 19, 2011)

Naptha or acetone will remove Dykem with no effort.If the part is small enough you can dip it in a jar of acetone.It will come out clean in a couple of seconds.
mike


----------



## kd7fhg (Mar 20, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> MSC also sells the real stuff by the quart and gallon a quart is about the same price as a 16 oz aerosol can that contains 12 oz of remover and 4 oz of propellant. Dykem quart
> Tin



I do not have an account with MSC to check, but how much are the shipping and handling charges? I know, I know it depends on where you live but just an estimate.
Thanks,
Rex


----------



## usn ret (Mar 21, 2011)

Web search msc.com  Account not required to search for products.


----------



## kd7fhg (Mar 21, 2011)

usn ret  said:
			
		

> Web search msc.com  Account not required to search for products.



I understand that, but I was interested in how reasonable MSC was on there shipping and handling charges, verse going to an Auto parts store and picking up a can of Carb or Brake cleaner, to weigh the the total cost between the two. The MSC product might be more expensive once you add on the shipping.
Have a great day!
Rex


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 21, 2011)

just click on the link I posted. 
IIRC about $ 10. 50 each for the quart of aerosol can . Yea plus shipping but all thing can not come from enco. 
Tin


----------



## kd7fhg (Mar 21, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> just click on the link I posted.
> IIRC about $ 10. 50 each for the quart of aerosol can . Yea plus shipping but all thing can not come from enco.
> Tin



Thanks, that's what I was looking for.
Rex


----------



## Kermit (Mar 21, 2011)

A quart can of acetone from WalMart is less than $4.00.

A cheap substitute is a $1.00 bottle of fingernail polish remover(not the oderless type)


----------

